# What should I name my baby cockatiels



## Jamesg (Sep 21, 2013)

I have three baby cockatiels and I'm not sure what to name them I don't know if they are boys or girls yet so it would be great if you can give me some unisex names. I also accept funny names


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Congrats on your babies.  How about Sunny ? Do you know what mutations they are?


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

How about Derpy , Chirpy and Loopy ? Congrats on the new babies . I always name mine by personality or color


----------



## Neeve & Sid (Sep 24, 2013)

How about some movie characters names you like? Sid got his name from ice age.


----------



## Jamesg (Sep 21, 2013)

Thank you  and well I'm not really sure I think 2 of them will be pied pearl like the dad but I'm not sure how the third will turn out to be since he or she is still too young although if it is a lutino like the mom I will gladly call it sunny  !


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

Congratulations! Would love to see some photos...hard to suggest a name or two without seeing the birds.


----------



## Jamesg (Sep 21, 2013)

RexiesMuM said:


> How about Derpy , Chirpy and Loopy ? Congrats on the new babies . I always name mine by personality or color


These are all great ideas thank you very much  I think the youngest one should be named chirpy because he/she never stops chirping lol


----------



## Jamesg (Sep 21, 2013)

This is the oldest one


----------



## Jamesg (Sep 21, 2013)

This is the second one


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

they're so cute  

names hm. unisex is always tricky!


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

Jamesg said:


> This is the oldest one


Adorable.....this one reminds me of Petri from Land before time.....lol.


----------



## Jamesg (Sep 21, 2013)

This is the youngest one


----------



## Jamesg (Sep 21, 2013)

scootergirl762 said:


> Adorable.....this one reminds me of Petri from Land before time.....lol.


Oh wow I totally forgot about that movie ... Ahh good times lol but hey that seems like an awesome name for this one sooo i think I might definitely name it Petri


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

you could have a Pepin to match Petri. or Barney or Billie?


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

Jamesg said:


> Oh wow I totally forgot about that movie ... Ahh good times lol but hey that seems like an awesome name for this one sooo i think I might definitely name it Petri


Sweet! I love that name - glad to help


----------



## naniandcourtney (Sep 9, 2013)

What about Bubbles for the oldest one if it's a girl and she keeps her pearls, the pearls will look like bubbles!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Awe bless








I hope you get them! (S)he is gorgouse, I like bubbles! How about April?


----------

